# Anyone Make A DOval with Tomy Track??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So my 4 by 16 under my strip has been empty for a while now, and was thinking, what to do  then it comes to me.. Make a Doval!!! I had a 4 lane Extended Glendale that I didn't use cause I have the wizzard now. But it's been a catch all lately. 

Can it be done with plastic track??  Is 16 ft good enough? I can extend it up to another 6 foot or so.

Any help fella's?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I'm guessing now that i think about it, that you cant do it with plastic Tomy or AW so I guess i have to get one made???

Anyone seen Mr Swampergene????? Bill???? Help!!!!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*track ideas*

does this help?

from

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

*Banked oval*

Here is one. It's the fastest track on are series, we finally ran under a second a lap with S/S. Lap footage is 36ft.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

blubyu said:


> Here is one. It's the fastest track on are series, *we finally ran under a second a lap* with S/S. Lap footage is 36ft.


 
Dang that's just nuts. :freak::freak::freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys ran over 36 ft per second with a SS car???
Ceramic or bonded car,as that's mighty quick for a ceramic car


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I feel dizzy already.

What is a DOval? Animal, vegetable, or mineral?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

THE ONLY TRUE SUPER STOCK............CERAMIC! Oh it was a Storm too.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

blubyu said:


> Here is one. It's the fastest track on are series, we finally ran under a second a lap with S/S. Lap footage is 36ft.


Very nice blu:thumbsup:.. do you have any pictures showing your process of building? Right now I am planning on having a 4 lane LL oval and want to bank the whole thing like you did. have an idea but would appreciate some advice as yours looks very good


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Don't know if you could bank the LL track like the Tomy? This track was made from my old 24' long banked oval, so we had all the support angles and plywood on hand. Track took 2 weeks from start to finish. I think we are banked at 29 or 31deg.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

blubyu said:


> Don't know if you could bank the LL track like the Tomy? This track was made from my old 24' long banked oval, so we had all the support angles and plywood on hand. Track took 2 weeks from start to finish. I think we are banked at 29 or 31deg.



well I have all banked corners.. just wasn't sure how to build the support for the track on my table. plus I like how you have the track flush


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

GT I did not know LL had 9" & 12" radius banked turns? Then you should be okay to bank the whole thing. The angled supports under the 3/4 plywood the track lays on are cut at one of those angles mentioned earlier out of 2x6. 1/4 masonite is what we used for the field. Are turns have been glued with J&B 24hr epoxy from underneath.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Those are pretty stellar numbers.
How about posting the set-up,i'm curious 
Give me the measured tire sizes/gears etc. and i'll tell you what you averaged for RPM.
At 36 ft per sec,your gonna be up there


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Hornet have at it-------.434 rear,8/18,stock vortex $5.00 arm. Also try 7/15 gear?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

I did not know either.. I got a set from a co-worker a month ago brand new from the early 90's. Came with the #74 Fina M chassis. saw one going for $40+ on the flea a couple days ago used! mine is still in bubble wrap.

thanks for the info, sounds easy enough even with my lackluster carpentry


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Blue,do you know the lane length i can use 36 ft,but if i have the lane length it'll be a little closer,and i need the lap time number too.
It's only a rough estimate of RPM,as the formula doesn't account for tire slip or growth,but i bet it'll surprise you the rpm's you're averaging.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is what I want. This is Henry's awsome doval:










I hate to have to call Todd but this is one super smooooooooth track.

Thanks to Henry for having me over. This was his holiday bash. Had a record 47 racers in his basement!!! What a blast it was!!

Here's the others:










This braided track was where we held the IROC Race with supplied cars and 70's AFX yellow Russik controllers










The Tub was where he held the Nastalgia'a, a lot of fun!!!

And finally his SS road coarse. Boy oh boy was this a fast track!!!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

4 TRACKS! Looks like a Blast for sure! Hornet: 36' is down the center,white lane is a couple more " (3") time was 0.989. Not much slipping if any,you have to be hooked to get under a second.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Blu,check the thread down in the tuning forum,didn't want to steal anymore of Joe's thread.

Henry's place is some awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess it's only a custom track guy can do the Doval.

Todd??


----------

